# 76 Rabbit manual brakes ===> 16v Scirocco Brakes



## Conejo Negro (Apr 3, 2007)

I may have a line on a 16v scirocco with a blown engine for a good price. Im interested in what parts I need to scrounge off to fully convert my manual brakes to the 10.1 disk all around setup.

Master Cyln
Booster
Front Spindles
complete rear beam
E-Brake cables
Prop Valve

Anything missing from that list?

Id also like to find out where I can purchase rebuild kits for the calipers and master 


Thanks 
:beer:


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Well, first read... you're going to have a helluva time taking the prop valve off of the Scirocco, as there isn't one.  

Pulling the rear beam is optional - you can simply swap the stub axles from the 'rocco onto your bunny axle. 
But, you'd need to replace the brake pipes on the bunny's beam, anyways, so.... up to you. 

I wouldn't bother trying to rebuild the master cylinder (if it's needed.) It's iron, it tends to corrode rather badly. Just get a Corrado G60 (non-ABS) MC, instead - it's aluminum (lighter, and less corrosion-prone), and they're only ~$60. Straight bolt-in replacement. 

Caliper rebuild kits can be had from pretty much anywhere - GAP, AutohausAZ, Parts4VWs should all have them. 
Word of advice on the rears: if the parking brake mechanism is corroded (read: caliper's stuck, or parking mech is inop), the caliper is done for. Need new. 
Good upgrade: MkIV rear caliper set. Again, aluminum, and with a far hardier parking brake mechanism. GAP sells the pair, with SS hoses, for $260. Not the cheapest, until you consider that new MkI rear iron calipers are ~$130 each (and, still suck).... 

I think you're also going to need the 'rocco's pedal cluster, too. IIRC, the brake booster will properly connect to the Rabbit cluster; but, there's a bit of a problem here: 
Bunny uses hydraulic brake light switches; 'rocco uses a pedal-actuated switch. IIRC, the bunny cluster has no mounting provisions for this. So, you'll need the 'rocco part, as well as need to re-do your BLS wiring to convert to the newer switch (not hard.) 


Oh, and: 
a good part of me says this: If that 'rocco is still a good shell, shame on its owner for wanting to sell it for scrap (engines can be replaced!), and shame on you for wanting to strip it! 
The only reason to part out a 'rocco (particularly a 16v car) is "body is beyond hope" (bad crash; severe rust; structural failure.)


----------



## Conejo Negro (Apr 3, 2007)

Local fella pulled out most of the wiring and it has front end damage from what I'm told  

Thanks for the info about the replacement alum parts


----------

